# Places to go in Florida



## gunslinger (Nov 20, 2009)

So every year I head down to Florida once or twice to meet up with my old man and enjoy the sun.  And every year I go out to different places I choose from the map hoping to find some cool herps or spiders, whatever. 

And every year I pretty much fail.  Last year all I found was a ribbon snake and a few racers, and pretty much fail on spiders, scorpions, pedes etc.

Then I see all the other posts on various forums of a Florida trip and boom, they find mud snakes, burmese pythons, scorpions, Scolopendra, rattlers, coral snakes, Latrodectus, etc etc.

Long story short, I am heading to Florida in December for a week and dont want to fail this year.  I am looking for places within about 3 hours of Ft. Lauderdale.  I am not there to collect, I just want to have a fun time seeing stuff I dont have in the cold barren north.

So if anyone is interested in helping my next trip to Florida NOT fail and would like to point me in the right direction, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Nov 20, 2009)

You def. need to check out the FL everglades on the west coast by Cape Coral and what not. They basically have everything OR you can also drive up the coast to Ft. Pierce and take your chances with catching some wild Brachypelma Vagans. I'd stick with the everglades though if you are only here for a week. When you are walking around in the woods/swamp, watch for cotton mouths = one way trip to the hospital...


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 25, 2009)

No more help guys?  Last year  went to Loop Road through the glades, and although very beautiful it was just not productive.  Four snakes of two species, racers and ribbons.  

I hit a few small parks but really struck out with spiders, pedes, scorpions, etc.  Found some _Nephila_ and that was really it.  

You know you want to help


----------



## equuskat (Nov 25, 2009)

Call me when you are down here, I'll PM you my #.   I know a few places within 3 hours of Ft. Lauderdale.


----------

